# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال > خبر: RAD Studio XE3 به زودی منتشر می شود!!!!

## BORHAN TEC

سلام  :قلب: 

*شاهکار دیگری در راه است.....*  :چشمک: 

امروز متوجه شدم که نسل بعدی RAD Studio در راه است. فعلاً هنوز اطلاعات زیادی در مورد این محصول جدید در دسترس نیست ولی بر طبق برخی خبر ها علاوه بر Delphi و C++‎‎‎‎ Builder و Prism و InterBase محصول دیگری تحت عنوان *HTML 5 Builder* به مجموعه RAD Studio اضافه شده است. :لبخند: 

یک نکته دیگر این است که در متنی که آقای Anders Ohlsson نوشته اند* نامی از RAD PHP برده نشده است*. حال من نمیدانم که آیا RAD PHP از RAD Studio XE3 حذف شده و یا اینکه زیر مجموعه ای از HTML 5 Builder شده و با آن ترکیب شده است یا نه؟!!! که این مورد هم به زودی مشخص خواهد شد.  :متفکر: 

همچنین در مورد *C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ Builder* هم باید گفت که *کامپایلرهای ARM و کامپایلر 64* بیتی برای ویندوز(*win64*) نیز به آن اضافه شده است و تا آنجایی که مشخص است می توانید با آن برنامه های مبتنی بر *Android* هم بسازید.  :متعجب: 

توجه داشته باشید که* FM2 که نسل بعدی چارچوب FireMonkey* هست در RAD Studio گنجانده شده است. نکته بعدی این است که این برنامه به صورت کامل *با windows 8 سازگار شده است* و در آن امکاناتی برای ساخت برنامه های سازگار با windows 8 (*از جمله ظاهر metro*) لحاظ شده است.  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اما در خصوص *Delphi XE3* که *آیا کامپایلر ARM* به آن اضافه شده یا نه* هنوز خبر دقیقی در دسترس نیست*.  :ناراحت: 

توجه داشته باشید که این محصول *نسل سوم از سری XE* میباشد و بنابر کنفرانسی در برزیل که در *سال 2010* برگزار شد آقای *David Intersimone* اشاره کردند که این نسل از RAD Studio قرار است تا *XE5* ادامه یابد.

Brazil Delphi Conf 2010.jpg
 
لطفاً اگر دوستان *اطلاعات بیشتری* در خصوص RAD Studio XE3 دارند، *آنرا در همین تاپیک انعکاس دهند*. :کف کرده!: 

با تشکر...

worldTour_970x270v2.jpg

----------


## azarsoft

ظاهرا قرار هست از 21 اگوست در هامبورگ آلمان معرفی بشه و همه امکاناتی که دوستمون گفتن توی دلفی هم خواهد بود.
اینم یکسری اطلاعات از خود سایت دلفی:



> See what’s new in RAD Studio XE3 
> 
> Exciting new versions of Delphi and RAD Studio are coming soon. Be among the first to see what's new in Delphi XE3 and in RAD Studio XE3 – including Delphi, C++‎‎Builder, Prism, InterBase and new HTML5 Builder at one of these live launch tour events.
> 
> Get ready to develop apps for Windows 8. Learn how to give your existing VCL and FireMonkey apps a new Windows 8 look and functionality. See what's new in FM2, the next generation FireMonkey application platform. And get a first look at the newest member of the RAD Studio family – HTML5 Builder!

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

چند هفته ای است که نسخه بتای 6 ( Water Dragon ) این نسخه منتشر شده ولی بخاطر بتا بودن معرفی نکردم .
میتونید این نسخه رو از لینکاهای زیر دریافت کنید :





*فایل 12 مگابایت* : با سریال : JAFD-DAANLD-PWV5AD-KECS

http://rapidgator.net/file/30232504/Setup.exe.html

*پکیج جدای از راهنما* :

http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/extractpublic?uk=957336640

*پک کامل 1.4 گیگابایتی* :
http://netload.in/dateie7VaXmKhQd.htm
https://rapidshare.com/files/3004755...Studio_XE3.rar
http://rapidgator.net/file/33942394/...o_XE3.rar.html
http://www.fileserve.com/file/tfb2GyY


موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> *پک کامل 1.4 گیگابایتی* :
> http://netload.in/dateie7VaXmKhQd.htm


لینک مستقیم شد
دانلود

----------


## azarsoft

دوستان عزیز توجه داشته باشید که این نسخه کامل نیست و تنها چیزی که خیلی به چشم میاد برنامه نویسی برای رابط مترو ویندوز 8 هست. 
برای همین قبل از دانلود این حجم با سرعت های چراغ نفتی اینترنت کشورمان حتما به این نکته توجه کنید.

----------


## soft-c

این ایمیلی است که برای من آمده :



> Create Delphi, C++‎Builder and Prism applications with Windows 8 styling and functionalityConvert existing VCL and FireMonkey forms to Windows 8 look and behavior with one clickAdd new multimedia functionality to your FireMonkey appsUse the new Visual LiveBindings designer to make connections quickly and visuallyCreate HTML5 web apps and mobile apps for Android, iOS and more with new HTML5 BuilderBuild Windows 8 apps with WinRT using Prism XE3 in RAD StudioEmbed InterBase XE3, the low cost zero-admin high performance database, into your Windows 8 applications  
> ...and much more!

----------


## سعید صابری

فکر کنم این pdf هم در همین مورد باشد!
http://bbs.2ccc.com/attachments/2012...0128992520.pdf

----------


## nice boy

توی سایت در مورد تور معرفی RAD خبری درج شده
http://www.embarcadero.com/world-tour
آیا کسی از دوستان در مورد نحوه شرکت در این تور اطلاعاتی داره؟
کسی قبلا در تورهای مشابه شرکت کرده؟
برای شرکت در این تور شرایط خاصی وجود داره؟
ظاهرا در آنکارا و دبی هم برگزار میشه که به ما نزدیکه. آیا برای ایرانیها  (بخاطر تحریم) محدودیتی وجود داره؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

شرکت در این نشست ها رایگان نیست و به نظر من اگه کسی بتونه شرکت کنه خوبه ولی با وجود کنفرانس های CodeRage که فیلم آن به راحتی در دسترس قرار می گیرید من خودم(برای خودم) لزومی برای شرکت در این نشستها نمی بینم.

----------


## Felony

> توی سایت در مورد تور معرفی RAD خبری درج شده
> http://www.embarcadero.com/world-tour
> آیا کسی از دوستان در مورد نحوه شرکت در این تور اطلاعاتی داره؟
> کسی قبلا در تورهای مشابه شرکت کرده؟
> برای شرکت در این تور شرایط خاصی وجود داره؟
> ظاهرا در آنکارا و دبی هم برگزار میشه که به ما نزدیکه. آیا برای ایرانیها  (بخاطر تحریم) محدودیتی وجود داره؟


این صفحه ثبت نام و رزرو تور دبی :

http://forms.embarcadero.com/forms/E...RADLaunchEvent

اصلا اسم ایران رو تو لیست کشورهاش نیاورده ، ولی در هر صورت میشه شرکت کرد ( اسم ایران رو به خاطر تحریم های ایالات متحده نیاورده ) .

به نظر من هم گرفتن بلیط و ... و رفتن به دبی به خاطر فقط معرفی یک محصول نرم افزاری ارزش نداره ، اون هایی که میبینی شرکت میکنن خونشون 2 تا کوچه بالاتر از محل کنفرانس هست ! یا اینکه به نحوی ربطی به پروژه RAD Studio دارن ، یه پولی میدن و انگار اومدن سینما ، نه اینکه 3،4 میلیون خرج کنی آخرش هم تمام اخبار و ویدئو ها رو 2 روز بعد تو نت ببینی !

اگر این تور با نمایشگاه های تکنولوژی دبی مثل Gitex همزمان بود میارزید یه سر بری هم نمایشگاه ، هم تو این کنفرانس شرکت کنی .

----------


## MohsenB

What's new in Delphi and C++‎ Builder XE3:

Support for Microsoft Metro/Surface with 2 modes - VCL and FireMonkey.
Entitlements and provisioning (for sandboxed OSX apps)
FMX Actions and FMX Anchors
FMX Layouts
Context Shaders for 3D objects
Textures for 3D objects
Material source for 3D objects
Vector, Vector3D
Matrix, Quaternion3D, Point3D
Importing 3D models for FireMonkey
Windows 8 Gestures
Style Manger for FireMonkey
Virtual Keyboard support
Audio and Video Capture of some sort,
Motion Sensor, GPS and Location (good for sending location of Software Pirates)
DirectX10 supported
SQLite driver as new driver for DBX
Live Bindings Wizard
Support for Mac requires XCode and Windows PC connected to debug.

----------


## Felony

> What's new in Delphi and C++‎ Builder XE3:
> 
> Support for Microsoft Metro/Surface with 2 modes - VCL and FireMonkey.
> Entitlements and provisioning (for sandboxed OSX apps)
> FMX Actions and FMX Anchors
> FMX Layouts
> Context Shaders for 3D objects
> Textures for 3D objects
> Material source for 3D objects
> ...


منبع رو هم ذکر کنید ...

اون دوستانی که میگفتن دلفی مرده و ... کجان ؟!
دلفی اینقدر تو حوزه برنامه نویسی پیشرفت کرده و قابل اطمینان شده Embarcadero زده تو خط کارهای 3D و ... به عنوان قابلیت های جدید !

----------


## SAASTN

> اون دوستانی که میگفتن دلفی مرده و ... کجان ؟!


اینجا! :لبخند گشاده!:  البته بنده هیچ وقت نگفتم دلفی مرده، هرچند بنده خدا بعد از اون اتفاقات بورلند و GodeGear و ... شدیدا رو به موت بود ولی خوب خدا رو شکر Embarcadero مسیر درستی رو در پیش گرفته و یه تنفس مصنوعی به دلفی داده. اما من قبلا گفتم که دلفی تو ایران مرده و هنوزم فکر می کنم که دلفی برای رسیدن به جایگاهی که 7-8 سال پیش تو ایران داشت راه خیلی سختی داره.



> دلفی اینقدر تو حوزه برنامه نویسی پیشرفت کرده و قابل اطمینان شده Embarcadero زده تو خط کارهای 3D


بدون شک خریدن DXScene و توسعه FM کار قشنگی بود، اما FM از نظر سه بعدی performance خیلی بالایی نداره، به نظر من بیشتر شبیه یه جهش بعد از VCL برای توسعه UIه. بدون شک برای فضاهای سه بعدی سنگین هنوز کارکردن با خود DirectX یا OGL بهتره، اما برای کارای کوچیک مثل بازیای ساده یا Data Visualization خیلی کاربردیه. از نظر توسعه UI هم که فوق العادست، انشاا... این RTF Inline هم تو این نسخه ساپورت بشه. اما این امکان در کنار امکان کامپایل کردن کد برای پلتفرمای مختلف ترکیب فوق العاده ای بوجود آورده که فکر کنم این روزا تو دنیا خاطرخواه زیاد داره.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

واقعاً نمیدونم چی بگم، چنین پیشرفتهایی در مدت یک سال واقعاً فوق العاده است. فکر می کنم که کار به جایی رسیده که کسانی که به عنوان شغل صبح تا شب با دلفی سر و کله می زنند از شمار قابلیت هایی که در هر نسخه جدید به دلفی اضافه میشه جا می مانند. 
فقط از دوستانی که نسخه Beta را استفاده کرده اند یک سوال دارم که آیا Right To Left Direction در FireMonkey لحاظ شده است یا خیر به عبارتی دیگر آیا کنترلها از راست به چپ پشتیبانی می کنند؟



> هنوزم فکر می کنم که دلفی برای رسیدن به جایگاهی که 7-8 سال پیش تو ایران داشت راه خیلی سختی داره.


فکر می کنم که این مشکل با نوشتن چند کتاب و مقاله و ساخت چند مالتی مدیا در مورد نسخه های جدید حل بشه. در این موارد هم اگر یک حامی درست و حسابی پیدا بشه که حمایت کنه من یکی که کاملاً آماده ام.

----------


## کامروا

سلام

در مورد RAD PHP چیزی ذکر نشده ؟
توی نسخه XE که قابلیتrtl رو ندیدم !
rtl توی XE2 , XE3 اضافه نشده ؟

----------


## Ananas

منم یه سوال دارم اینکه تو C++‎‎builder جدید، از مکروها در code completion پشتیبانی میشه یا نه؟ منظورم اینه که ctrl+space برای عباراتی که با define تعریف میشن کار میکنه یا نه؟ خیلی برام مهمه. کار سختی نیست نمیدونم چرا تا حالا درستش نکردن. یعنی اندازه ی devC++‎‎ هم نیست؟
*چطور میشه بهشون گفت که این قابلیت ها رو اضافه کنن؟* موافقین لیستی از درخواستهامون رو براشون بفرستیم؟ (البته دقیقا نمیدونم چطور)
__________________________________________________  ___________
با تشکر از همه ی دوستانی که شرکت میکنن و اطلاعات میدم  مخصوصا آقا شاهین برای شروع تاپیک.

----------


## mohammadriano

> منم یه سوال دارم اینکه تو C++‎‎builder جدید، از مکروها در code completion پشتیبانی میشه یا نه؟ منظورم اینه که ctrl+space برای عباراتی که با define تعریف میشن کار میکنه یا نه؟ خیلی برام مهمه. کار سختی نیست نمیدونم چرا تا حالا درستش نکردن. یعنی اندازه ی devC++‎‎ هم نیست؟
> [/SIZE]


 اگه ممکن هست در مورد Ctrl + Space توضیح بدید.
در ++Visual C مجموعه Microsoft Visual Studio 2010  مانند C++‎‎builder در دلفی XE همچین چیزی رو لااقل من نتونستم پیدا کنم(Ctrl + Space) !?؟

----------


## Ananas

> اگه ممکن هست در مورد Ctrl + Space توضیح بدید.
> در ++Visual C مجموعه Microsoft Visual Studio 2010  مانند C++‎‎‎‎‎builder در  دلفی XE همچین چیزی رو لااقل من نتونستم پیدا کنم(Ctrl + Space) !?؟


وقتی شما یک دستور که تعریف شده رو شروع میکنید به نوشتن وقتی ctrl+space رو میزنید یه لیستی براتون نمایش میده که عبارات تعریف شده هست و شما میتونید از تو لیست انتخاب کنی و تا آخر تایپ نکنی و خودش بقیشو با رعایت حروف بزرگ و کوچیک برات کامل کنه. یا مثلا برای کلاس یا اشاره گر بعد از گذاشتن نقطه و یا -> لیست متدهای کلاس رو براتون میاره و میتونید انتخاب کنید. چه چیزشو توضیح بدم؟ فکر میکنم واضحه. تو ویزوال استودیو برای C++‎‎‎ فقط پروژه های Win32 , کنسول ctrl+space دارن و خیلی هم عالی کار میکنه ولی تو MFC و فرم و اینجور چیزا برای C++‎‎‎ این قابلیت کار نمیکنه قبلا برای vs 2008 بود ولی تو vs 2010 همونم حذف کردن. تو C++‎‎‎builder هم تو فایل های .cpp کار میکنه و معمولا با فایل های .h مخصوصا که بیرون از پوشه ی پروژه ذخیره شده باشه مشکل داره و کار نمیکنه و کلا هم برای مکروهای define تعطیله (تو C++‎‎‎builder نه تو vs، تو vs تو پروژه win32 یا کنسول ctrl+space عالی هست. تو dev C++‎‎‎ هم define ها رو لیست code completion اش نمایش میده و از نظر من خوبه). 
از دوستانی که زبان خارجیشون خوبه می خوام تا کمک کنن تا به سازندگان delphi و C++‎‎‎builder پیشنهاد بدیم لیست اوامرمون رو :لبخند گشاده!: . جدی میگم برام مهمه. دوستان دیگه هم انظاراتشون رو از ورژن جوید بگن به شخصه دوست دارم بدونم. اگه لازمه تو یک تاپیک جدا باشه دست مدیران رو میبوسه.

----------


## mohammadriano

> وقتی شما یک دستور که تعریف شده رو شروع میکنید به نوشتن وقتی ctrl+space رو میزنید یه لیستی براتون نمایش میده که عبارات تعریف شده هست و شما میتونید از تو لیست انتخاب کنی و تا آخر تایپ نکنی و خودش بقیشو با رعایت حروف بزرگ و کوچیک برات کامل کنه. یا مثلا برای کلاس یا اشاره گر بعد از گذاشتن نقطه و یا -> لیست متدهای کلاس رو براتون میاره و میتونید انتخاب کنید. چه چیزشو توضیح بدم؟


 منم در مورد همین مشکل سوال *در تکمیل سوال شما* سوال پرسیدم : که چرا این امکان در ++Visual C و C++‎ ‎‎builder در مجموعه دلفی نداریم؟

----------


## Ananas

منظورتون دلفی هست ؟ چرا نداریم اتفاقا دلفی خیلی بهتر و کامل تر و مخصوصا سریعتر اجرا میکنه و به نظر من مشکلی نداره. تو option از منو tool برو به قسمت editor option و بعد code insigt و تیک هاش رو فعال کن. مشکل تو C++‎‎ هست. فکر میکنم منظورتون رو درست نفهمیدم. بالاخره تو کدوم مشکل وجود داره تو دلفی یا C++‎ ?

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
یک خبر خوب برای برنامه نویسان دلفی : طبق خبری که آقای JT (John Tomas) در وبلاگ خودشون قرار داده اند مشخص شده که کامپایلری مبتنی بر ARM  برای ساخت برنامه ها برای iOS و Android در دلفی هم گنجانده شده است و آنطور که مشخص است دیگر برای ساخت برنامه های مبتنی بر iOS به Free Pascal نیازی نیست. برای خواندن این خبر می توانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://blogs.embarcadero.com/jtembar...e3-and-beyond/

----------


## Felony

> مشخص شده که کامپایلری مبتنی بر ARM برای ساخت برنامه ها برای iOS و Android در دلفی هم گنجانده شده است و آنطور که مشخص است دیگر برای ساخت برنامه های مبتنی بر Android به Free Pascal نیازی نیست.


عالیه ؛ با توجه به اینکه گفته Memory Management هم در همین نسخه تکمیل شده و قابلیت هایی مثل Automatic Reference Counting در حال حاظر اضافه شده و طراحی رابط کاربری به صورت مستقل و فابلیت استفاده از سخت افزارهای تلفن همراه مثل سنسورهای  GPS Accelerometers , Gyros, Camera و ... 

واقعا هیجان انگیزه ، اگر XE3 نسخه پایداری باشه و باگ زیادی نداشته باشه بی شک بهترین نسخه RAD Studio و بویژه Delphi تا الان خواهد بود .

----------


## soft-c

> عالیه ؛ با توجه به اینکه گفته Memory Management هم در همین نسخه تکمیل  شده و قابلیت هایی مثل Automatic Reference Counting در حال حاظر اضافه شده  و طراحی رابط کاربری به صورت مستقل و فابلیت استفاده از سخت افزارهای تلفن  همراه مثل سنسورهای  GPS Accelerometers , Gyros, Camera و ...


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

Infos on first world tour event in Hamburg 08/21/12

What will be new in XE3

FM 2
+ X-Plattform-Actions
+ Layouts and Anchors
+ Multimedia additions (video and audio player)
+ Bitmap based styles (pixelperfect)
+ external (distributable) style designer
+ stylable windows
+ Buttonstyle lookup
+ services framework
+ simple localization designer
+ improved styleeditor (better integration with structure view)
+ helper components for management of material textures
+ touch support (source compatible with VCL)
+ Mountain Lion enabled (choosable UI style)
+ stabilised performance improoved
+ Mac AppStore support (including codesigning)
- probably still no "laserlines" when alligning components in the FM 
form editor
- no RichEdit no Webbrowser compoment
+/- FMX-VCL-integration is still not officially supported

Metropolis
This seem to be application templates for the two Win8UI-styles - also 
contains a wizard to convert VCL forms in Windows 8 UI style like VCL forms
+ Fat Finger Touch
+ Sensoring framework
+ Live Tile support

Visual Live Bindings
+ much easier customization of live bindings via a new designer

Datasnap
+ bugfixes
- no functional extension
- no word of Datasnap server deployment on Linux ("Is this still on the 
roadmap?")

XE3 will be released within this quarter
Mobile Studio will probably be release Q1/2013
64-BIT C++‎‎ compiler will be expected in Q4/2012
Until Mobile Studio no ARM support

HTML5 Builder is the new name for a much modified RAD PHP
- it now supports code completion for Javascript
- as it looked mobile support is much improved
"Caramba"

Mobile Studio will be a seperate product from RAD Studio XE3. It should 
be included in All-Access. Could this please be officially affirmed by 
some Embarcadero representative?

Disclaimer: This is my interpretation of the very good performance of 
Mr. Eissing and Breuning. It could be that I missinterpreted.


from embarcadero.non-technical newsgroup.

----------


## yashar666

> بدون شک خریدن DXScene و توسعه FM کار قشنگی بود، اما FM از نظر سه بعدی performance خیلی بالایی نداره، به نظر من بیشتر شبیه یه جهش بعد از VCL برای توسعه UIه. بدون شک برای فضاهای سه بعدی سنگین هنوز کارکردن با خود DirectX یا OGL بهتره، اما برای کارای کوچیک مثل بازیای ساده یا Data Visualization خیلی کاربردیه. از نظر توسعه UI هم که فوق العادست، انشاا... این RTF Inline هم تو این نسخه ساپورت بشه. اما این امکان در کنار امکان کامپایل کردن کد برای پلتفرمای مختلف ترکیب فوق العاده ای بوجود آورده که فکر کنم این روزا تو دنیا خاطرخواه زیاد داره.


با شما موافقم ...به نظر من نمیشه با اون 2 تا غول مقایسه کرد ...ولی از نظر گرافیکی پیشرفت فوق العاده ای کرده . راحتی کار با اون ..کم شدن کدنویسی (نسبت به .net ) قابل استفاده بودن در mac  ,..... 
واقعا این پیشرفت در 1 سال برای Embarcadero عالی بوده .و دوباره یه پایه قابل اطمینانی داره بوجود میاد برای زبان های Native Code .

----------


## MohsenB

Welcome to the RAD Studio XE3 Preview

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
از نکات مهمی که از این ویدئو می توان برداشت کرد:
- این که* RAD PHP با HTML 5 Builder ترکیب شده است(واقعاً خیلی باحال بود)!!! 
-* در مورد فایر مانکی من خاصیت های BiDiMode و RightToLeft را در مورد کنترل ها نتوانستم مشاهده کنم که احتمال می دهم که هنوز پشتیبانی از راست به چپ به FMX اضافه نشده است. البته *هنوز نمی توانم* در مورد پشتیبانی نکردن FMX از راست به چپ به قطعیت صحبت کنم. :متفکر: 
- از نکات جالبی که واقعاً مرا حیرت زده کرد قابلیت Visual Live Binding است که کار با آن بارها راحت تر از قابلیت Live Bindings در XE2 است. :لبخند گشاده!: 
- ساخت برنامه های مبتنی بر Metro در RAD Studio XE3 بسیار آسان است و بر خلاف آنچه که تصور می کردم به دانش خاصی نیاز ندارد و بدون شک هنوز هیچ محیط دیگری نتوانسته به خوبی RAD Studio XE3 این قابلیت را در اختیار کاربران قرار دهد حتی Microsoft Visual Studio!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> توی نسخه XE که قابلیتrtl رو ندیدم !
> rtl توی XE2 , XE3 اضافه نشده ؟


rtl یا به عبارتی RunTime Library به طور مستقیم یک قابلیت نیست بلکه تغییرات و اضافه شدن ویژگی هایی به کتابخانه ها است. خوب طبیعی است که در هر نسخه با تغییرات و اضافه شدن ویژگی هایی به نسخ جدیدتر مواجه خواهیم شد که این مورد در تمامی نسخ دلفی صدق می کند. بزارین کمی بیشتر توضیح بدم. یک برنامه دلفی برای این که بتونه کارهایش رو انجام بده به تعداد بسیار زیادی تابع و روال و ... وابسته است که در هر نسخه دلفی کلاسها، روالها و توابع زیادی به دلفی اضافه می شه. به عنوان مثال در دلفی 2010 یونیتی با نام IOUtils اضافه شد که از آن به راحتی می توان برای جستجوی دایرکتوریها و فایلها و موارد دیگر استفاده کرد که کار را بسیار راحت تر می کرد. این مثال را می توان به عنوان اضافه شدن یک ویژگی به RTL مطرح کرد! OK؟؟؟  :چشمک:

----------


## کامروا

> rtl یا به عبارتی RunTime Library به طور مستقیم یک قابلیت نیست بلکه تغییرات و اضافه شدن ویژگی هایی به کتابخانه ها است. خوب طبیعی است که در هر نسخه با تغییرات و اضافه شدن ویژگی هایی به نسخ جدیدتر مواجه خواهیم شد که این مورد در تمامی نسخ دلفی صدق می کند. بزارین کمی بیشتر توضیح بدم. یک برنامه دلفی برای این که بتونه کارهایش رو انجام بده به تعداد بسیار زیادی تابع و روال و ... وابسته است که در هر نسخه دلفی کلاسها، روالها و توابع زیادی به دلفی اضافه می شه. به عنوان مثال در دلفی 2010 یونیتی با نام IOUtils اضافه شد که از آن به راحتی می توان برای جستجوی دایرکتوریها و فایلها و موارد دیگر استفاده کرد که کار را بسیار راحت تر می کرد. این مثال را می توان به عنوان اضافه شدن یک ویژگی به RTL مطرح کرد! OK؟؟؟


 مرسی شاهین جان ولی منظور من Right To Left بود :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## me.enik

الآن تمام این قابلیت هایی که میگید, برای سی پلاس پلاس بویلدر هم بوجود اومده دیگه.
درسته؟
یعنی تمام کارهایی که روی دلفی انجام میدهند رو, بر روی سی پلاس پلاس بویلدر هم انجام میشه.

با این حساب, من موندم که چرا دلفی اینقدر سر و صدا کرده, ولی حرف زیادی از سی پلاس پلاس نیست؟
شاید به خاطر این باشه که اینجا تاپیک مربوط به دلفی هستش ... !

کسی دلیلش رو میدونه؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> الآن تمام این قابلیت هایی که میگید, برای سی پلاس پلاس بویلدر هم بوجود اومده دیگه.


بله این قابلیت ها در سی پلاس پلاس *بیلدر* هم وجود داره!



> یعنی تمام کارهایی که روی دلفی انجام میدهند رو, بر روی سی پلاس پلاس بویلدر هم انجام میشه.


می توان گفت بله.



> با این حساب, من موندم که چرا دلفی اینقدر سر و صدا کرده, ولی حرف زیادی از سی پلاس پلاس نیست؟


طبیعی است که Delphi نسبت به C++‎‎‎‎ Builder در میان کاربران از محبوبیت بیشتری برخوردار است چون برنامه نویسی با آن راحت تر است. از طرفی هم بعضی از شرکتهای شخص ثالث هم محصولات خود را فقط برای دلفی می سازند و کمتر روی BCB تمرکز می کنند. مثل RemObject و موارد دیگر. البته این طوری ها هم که فکر می کنید نیست چون C++‎‎ Builder هم کاربران زیادی دارد (به عنوان مثال در کشورهایی مثل روسیه، چین، امریکا و ...).

----------


## عقاب سیاه

> Welcome to the RAD Studio XE3 Preview


برای دوستانی که نتونستند از روش های غیر معمول! ببینند فیلم را :
http://www.mediafire.com/?kqrj5k8z6q0qggl

----------


## vcldeveloper

عجب ذوق زدگی کاذبی اینجا مشاهده میشه! ما که جز یک مشت اراجیف و وعده وعید های بی سر و ته چیزی در این نسخه مثلا جدید ندیدیم!!

پشتیبانی از iOS حذف شده.
تولید نرم افزار مبتنی بر ویندوز 8 فقط در حد حرفه؛ چیزی از APIهای این ویندوز و قابلیت های جدیدش پشتیبانی نمیشه، فقط رفتن یک رابط کاربری موزاییکی شبیه رابط مترو ویندوز 8 درست کردند. یعنی حتی این UI موزاییکی هم Native نیست، بلکه شبیه سازی مسخره ای از UI ویندوز هست.
باگ های متعدد FM همچنان پابرجا ست.
پشتیبانی از Right-to-Left در FM کاملا تعطیل شده.
چیز خاصی به کامپایلر دلفی اضافه نشده
تازه وعده دادند که بهار سال آینده یک نسخه جدید ارائه می کنند که مثلا ازسیستم عامل های موبایل (اندروید و iOS) پشتیبانی کنند. البته در اون زمان کاربر باید برای خرید نسخه جدید پول بده، و این قابلیت ها به صورت رایگان در اختیار خریداران XE3 قرار نمیگیره. بماند که اینها وعده حذف نیازمندی به FreePascal برای تولید برنامه های iOS را هم تا بهار امسال برای XE2 داده بودند، که بهش عمل نکردند. الان دارند ملت رو گیر میارند که، باور کنید این دفعه اگر پول بدید، حتما تا بهار درستش می کنیم! چیزی جز حرف های کشک در این آگهی ها و کنفرانس ها ارائه نشد.




> این که* RAD PHP با HTML 5 Builder ترکیب شده است(واقعاً خیلی باحال بود)!!!*


الله اکبر؛ چی با حال بود؟! HTML 5 Builder صرفا یک تغییر نام مسخره دیگه برای RAD PHP (همون Delphi for PHP سابق) هست که چندتا چیزش آپدیت شده. چیز جالب انگیزناکی درش نمی بینم.




> با شما موافقم ...به نظر من نمیشه با اون 2 تا غول مقایسه کرد ...ولی از  نظر گرافیکی پیشرفت فوق العاده ای کرده . راحتی کار با اون ..کم شدن  کدنویسی (نسبت به .net ) قابل استفاده بودن در mac  ,.....


فایرمانکی و مقایسه با OpenGL و DirectX؟! اصلا مگه کارکرد FireMonkey مشابه OpenGL یا DirectX هست که حالا بشه یا نشه اونا رو با هم مقایسه کرد؟! FireMonkey یک کتابخانه تولید رابط گرافیکی مبتنی بر GPU هست که در پیاده سازی خودش از DirectX و OpenGL استفاده میکنه؛ یعنی این کلاس ها و متدهای مختلف FireMonkey آخرش تعدادی تابع DirectX یا OpenGL (بستگی به پلت فرم مورد استفاده داره) را فراخوانی می کنند. پس اصلا مقایسه اینها با هم بی معنی هست.


روز خوش

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
خیلی خوشحالم که دوباره سری به این سایت زدید.  :قلب: 



> تازه وعده دادند که بهار سال آینده یک نسخه جدید ارائه می کنند که مثلا  ازسیستم عامل های موبایل (اندروید و iOS) پشتیبانی کنند. البته در اون زمان  کاربر باید برای خرید نسخه جدید پول بده، و این قابلیت ها به صورت رایگان  در اختیار خریداران XE3 قرار نمیگیره. بماند که اینها وعده حذف نیازمندی به  FreePascal برای تولید برنامه های iOS را هم تا بهار امسال برای XE2 داده  بودند، که بهش عمل نکردند. الان دارند ملت رو گیر میارند که، باور کنید این  دفعه اگر پول بدید، حتما تا بهار درستش می کنیم! چیزی جز حرف های کشک در  این آگهی ها و کنفرانس ها ارائه نشد.


ببخشید میشه منبعتون رو هم ذکر کنید؟!!!

*آپدیت این پست:*
خودم منبع این خبر رو پیدا کردم (پستی که شخصی با نام Bunny نوشته):
http://delphihaters.blogspot.co.uk/2...elphi-xe3.html
ولی به نظر من از آنجایی که هنوز اطلاعات زیادی در مورد Delphi منتشر نشده زیاد نمی توان به این پستها اعتماد کرد. باید کمی صبر کرد تا این ابهامات رفع شود!!!
ولی طبق جستجوهایی که انجام دادم به یقین رسیدم که فعلاً خبری از Android نیست!  :اشتباه:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ببخشید میشه منبعتون رو هم ذکر کنید؟!!!


http://www.deltics.co.nz/blog/?p=1062

http://blogs.embarcadero.com/jtembar...e3-and-beyond/



> Our next generation mobile solutions are still in development





> *Access to mobile beta requires an active XE3 Professional Edition or higher developer license





> باید کمی صبر کرد تا این ابهامات رفع شود!!!


 :لبخند:  کدوم ابهامات؟! ابهامی باقی نمونده.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> یعنی حتی این UI موزاییکی هم Native نیست، بلکه شبیه سازی مسخره ای از UI ویندوز هست.


اگر Native نیست یعنی میشه از اون در ویندوز XP و 7 هم استفاده کرد؟ به عبارتی دیگه لزومی نداره که این مدل از برنامه رو حتماً در Windows 8 اجرا کنیم؟

----------


## soft-c

http://www.delphifeeds.com/go/s/95380

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به همه




> عجب ذوق زدگی کاذبی اینجا مشاهده میشه! ما که جز یک مشت اراجیف و وعده وعید های بی سر و ته چیزی در این نسخه مثلا جدید ندیدیم!!


من یکی که با خوندن این یک خط ده سال پیر شدم شما رو نمی دونم.

با این حال چقدر میشه به این نسخه به قول آقای کشاورز جدید امید وار بود ؟؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> با این حال چقدر میشه به این نسخه به قول آقای کشاورز جدید امید وار بود ؟؟


برای مایی که پولی بابتش نمیدیم، چیز بدی نیست، حداقلش یه آپدیت برای دلفی XE2 محسوب میشه؛ چهار تا باگ توش فیکس شده، Live Binding به سلامتی توش مثل بچه آدم کار میکنه. مابقی چیزها هم مثل سابق هست. اون بدبختی که سالی چند صد تا چند هزار دلار بابت این اسباب بازی دور میریزه، باید یه فکری به حال خودش و جیبش بکنه. تازه باید شش ماه دیگه یه پول قلمبه دیگه هم بده که چیزهای وعده داده شده رو تحویل بگیره. البته اگه تا اون زمان اصلا چیزی برای تحویل آماده باشه. اگر هم تحویل داده بشه، باید یارو یکی دو سال دیگه هم برای نسخه های بعدی پول بده، تا شاید در XE4 یا XE5 این قابلیت های جدید قابل استفاده بشند. چون Embarcadero عادت کرده به تحویل قابلیت های جدید غیر قابل استفاده در یک نسخه، و سپس تکمیل اون در نسخه های بعدی (البته با دریافت هزینه)؛ مثل جنریکس، فایرمانکی، لایو بایندینگ، و سایر چیزهای جدیدید که در این چند ساله عرضه کردند. از همه بدتر اینه که این شرکت مشتریان خودش رو "چیز" فرض میکنه، و هر سال سعی میکنه با ایجاد ابهامات مختلف و عدم نشر اخبار شفاف درباره محصولاتش، مشتریان را به نوعی منتظر نگه داره و ترغیب شون کنه که نسخه جدید رو بخرند. مثل همین نسخه XE2 که با وجود تغییرات عمده در امکانات این نسخه و نحوه پیاده سازی آنها، تا چند روز مانده به انتشار نسخه جدید حاضر نشدند حقیقت را به مشتریان بگن. مدیران این شرکت اسکول تر مدیران بورلند خدا بیامرز نباشند، عاقل تر از اونها هم نیستند!

----------


## Mask

سلام به استاد عزیز جناب کشاورز
خوشحال شدیم از اینکه دوباره یه سری زدید .
فکر میکنم با توضیحاتی که دادید و نوع نگاهتون، زیاد با دلفی دیگه حال نمیکنید. حتی ممکنه زبان برنامه نویسی تون رو هم عوض کرده باشید.
اما برام جالب بود : اولین بار بود بعد این چند سال با این نوع ادبیات پست دادید  :قلب:  :خجالت: 
...

----------


## vcldeveloper

این هم تایید رسمی عدم پشتیبانی از WinRT در ویندوز 8:

https://forums.embarcadero.com/messa...=484319#484319

البته ظاهرا اینجا از مایکروسافت رو دست خوردند، و تازه متوجه شدند که پیاده سازی WinRT به نحوی هست که فراخوانی برخی توابع سطح پایین آن از هر کتابخانه ای غیر از msvcrt موجب عدم پذیرش اون نرم افزار در App Store ویندوز میشه. یعنی فعلا برای اینکه برنامه Native ای قابل عرضه در App Store ویندوز 8 باشه، باید با ++VC مایکروسافت نوشته شده باشه، یا اینکه به نوعی از کتابخانه Runtime اون استفاده کرده باشه. این هم یکی دیگه از ایرادات عدم شفاف بودن Embarcadero هست؛ به جای اینکه از چند ماه پیش به مشتریانش بفهمونه که مایکروسافت یک رویکرد انحصار طلبانه ویژه درباره ویندوز 8 در پیش گرفته که برای سایر توسعه دهندگان مشکل ایجاد میکنه، ترجیح دادند که لال بشند و به طور عمومی حرفی نزنند، حتی وانمود کنند که پشتیبانی از مترو را در XE3 دارند. وقتی گند کار در اومده و مشتری ها شاکی شدند که این رابط کاربر ارائه شده Native نیست، تازه یادشون اومده که اعتراف کنند که مایکروسافت همچین چوبی رو تو پاچه اشون کرده!

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> وقتی گند کار در اومده و مشتری ها شاکی شدند که این رابط کاربر ارائه شده  Native نیست، تازه یادشون اومده که اعتراف کنند که مایکروسافت همچین چوبی  رو تو پاچه اشون کرده!


پس با این اوصاف *مایکروسافت* *XE3* رو کتلت کرده؟؟
دمش گرم!!

ولی من یکی که موندم Embarcadero درباره مشتریاش چی فکر کرده؟؟

----------


## younes221

سلام ، 

پس تکلیف چی میشه ؟ منو باش که چند ماهی هست که تمام وقت دارم دلفی کار میکنم ،

 یعنی دیگه نباید امیدی داشت که  که برنامه Native در Xe3 تولید بشه؟؟ آقای کشاورز لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یعنی دیگه نباید امیدی داشت که  که برنامه Native در Xe3 تولید بشه؟؟ آقای کشاورز لطفا راهنمایی کنید


برنامه Native فقط برنامه های مترو ویندوز 8 نیستند. برنامه های مترو فقط نوع جدیدی از از انواع برنامه های ویندوزی هستند که میشه اونها رو به صورت Native یا Managed توسعه داد. سایر چیزها کما فی سابق در دلفی و ویندوز 8 کار خواهد کرد.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> البته ظاهرا اینجا از مایکروسافت رو دست خوردند، و تازه متوجه شدند که  پیاده سازی WinRT به نحوی هست که فراخوانی برخی توابع سطح پایین آن از هر  کتابخانه ای غیر از msvcrt موجب عدم پذیرش اون نرم افزار در App Store  ویندوز میشه.


پس با این اوصاف تکلیف محیطهای غیر مایروسافتی چی میشه؟
این مایکروسافت هم که بعید میدونم از این کارهای مسخره خودش دست برداره!!! کارش همیشه شوک وارد کردنه!!! تا اونجا هم که یادمه با معرفی ویندوز 8 به دات نت کاران هم شوک های سنگینی رو وارد کرده بود که اعتراضات زیادی را در پی داشت و وضعیت برای آن ها هم چنان گل و بلبل نبود!!!



> برنامه Native فقط برنامه های مترو ویندوز 8 نیستند. برنامه های مترو فقط  نوع جدیدی از از انواع برنامه های ویندوزی هستند که میشه اونها رو به صورت  Native یا Managed توسعه داد. سایر چیزها کما فی سابق در دلفی و ویندوز 8  کار خواهد کرد.


بدون هیچ شکی با RemObjects Hydra میتوان مشکلات این چنینی را حل کرد(البته طبیعی است که قسمتهایی از برنامه باید با دات نت نوشته شوند). 100%. :لبخند گشاده!:  :متفکر:  ولی به هر حال بهتره که در نسخه های بعدی راه حل های ویژه ای در این خصوص در Delphi و  C++‎‎‎‎‎ Builder گنجانده شود. چندی پیش هم یک Webinar در خصوص ساخت برنامه های مبتنی بر مترو با زبان Oxygene (Prism) برگزار شد که فیلم آن هم موجود است.
به هر حال اگر من به جایی می رسیدم که برای دلفی یک Roadmap می نوشتم موارد زیر را در اولویت قرار می دادم:
1- ساخت ابزاری مثل Hydra برای ترکیب کدهای Native Delphi و .Net 
2- ساخت یک Runtime با استفاده از VC++‎‎‎ که برنامه های مبتنی بر دلفی و C++‎‎‎ Builder با استفاده از آن بتوانند توابع Native را صدا بزنند و از آنها استفاده کنند. البته در این خصوص ایجاد یک Script Engine واقعاً احساس می شود.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> البته بستگی به هدف برنامه نویسیتون هم داره ، 
> 
> اگه میخواین همین برنامه های رومیزی رو ادامه بدین انتخاب خوبیه ولی فکر  نمیکنم به درد مباحث رباتیک و الکترونیک و.. بخوره چون کامپایلر بر اساس  کتابخانه vcl هست و اصلا هدفش هم همین بوده که برنامه های رومیزی رو توسعه  بده


اصلاً هم اینطور نیست. امروزه ماژول های سخت افزاری سازگار با دلفی هم ساخته شده که از آن می توان در مباحث رباتیک هم استفاده کرد. این موضوع رو من قبلاً در یکی از مجلات Blaise Pascal خونده بودم. ولی سعی کنید که تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید!!!

----------


## soft-c

> اصلاً هم اینطور نیست. امروزه ماژول های سخت افزاری سازگار با دلفی هم ساخته شده که از آن می توان در مباحث رباتیک هم استفاده کرد. این موضوع رو من قبلاً در یکی از مجلات Blaise Pascal خونده بودم. ولی سعی کنید که تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید!!!


 http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docvie...id=swg21131905

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docvie...id=swg21131905


به چیزی که من گفتم ارتباطی نداره، لطفاً بحث رباتیک را از این تاپیک جداکنید و اگر نیازی به بحث در این رابطه دارین یک تاپیک جدا ایجاد کنید تا در اونجا با هم بحث کنیم. با تشکر...

----------


## BEHESHT*

مطالب رو کما بیش خوندم

آقای کشاورز آب پاکی رو درست همه ریختن - خدا رو شکر ایشون بیار واقع نگر هستن و با بصیرت

اما یه موضوعی هست دوستان مایکروسافت رو دست کم گرفتن نمیدونن مایکروسافت گرگ بارون دیده اس تا جایی که بتونه Embarcadero رو سعی می کنه بزنه زمین وای به حال این که گاف هم دادن اینا دستشون

نکته مهم اینجا مایکروسافت به کاربرهای برنامه نویس خودش رحم نمی کنه می خواین به ما ها که دلفی کار می کنیم رحم کنه؟

نباید از مایکروسافت اینقدر شاکی باشین تا وقتی که تو پلات فرم ویندوز حضور 100% داریم باید منتظر مدام منتظر تو سری زدن این بابا باشیم چون اون سواره هست و ما پیاده

امیدوارم دوستان واقع نگر تر بشن و یه کم نگاه کنن قاعده بازی رو که مایکروسافت کیا رو بی چاره کرده بعد انتظار از Embarcadero داشته باشند 

حاشیه: ( آقای کشاورز خیلی از دلفی پر هستی و توسعه دهنده هاش نکنه به فکر ترک کردنی ؟ چون یکی از امیدواری های ما نگاه به شخص شماس اگر موردی هست ما رو هم روشن کنین بد نیست)

یاحق باحق تاحق

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> اما یه موضوعی هست دوستان مایکروسافت رو دست کم گرفتن نمیدونن مایکروسافت  گرگ بارون دیده اس تا جایی که بتونه Embarcadero رو سعی می کنه بزنه زمین  وای به حال این که گاف هم دادن اینا دستشون
> 
> نکته مهم اینجا مایکروسافت به کاربرهای برنامه نویس خودش رحم نمی کنه می خواین به ما ها که دلفی کار می کنیم رحم کنه؟


با تمام این اوصاف وضعیت ما دلفی کارها نسبت به برنامه نویسان محیطهای مایکروسافتی دارای ثبات بیشتری بوده و احتمالاً هم خواهد بود. برای اینگونه مشکلات هم حتماً Embarcadero راه حل هایی را پیدا خواهد کرد. موردی که الان پیش اومده تقریباً شبیه به موردی است که در زمان ارائه Delphi XE پیش اومد و اعتراض هایی را در پی داشت ولی با ارائه نسخه XE2 به این اعتراضها خاتمه داده شد. 
به هر حال دوستانی که فکر می کنند وضعیت برنامه نویسان مایکروسافتی بهتر از ماست بد نیست که مقاله زیر را هم بخوانند تا به دلفی کار بودنشان بیشتر امیدوار شوند: :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://narenji.ir/3282

----------


## Felony

> امیدوارم دوستان واقع نگر تر بشن و یه کم نگاه کنن قاعده بازی رو که مایکروسافت کیا رو بی چاره کرده بعد انتظار از Embarcadero داشته باشند


وایسا با هم بریم ... تا الان کجا بودی ...

همین الانش هم دلفی وضعیت بدی نداره و داره چوب بی درایتی های برلند رو میخوره ، اینکه فلان قابلیت اضافه نشده یا فعلا در این نسخه اضافه نشده یا ... روند اشتباه تبلیغاتی که Embarcadero پیش گرفته و Road Map هایی ارائه میده که در زمان مقرر نمیتونه بهشون عمل کنه رو نشون میده ولی دلیل بر ضعف دلفی نمیشه .

ربطی به دلفی نداره ، کلا سکوی ویندوز دیگه مثل سابق محیط امنی نیست و داره دستخوش تغییرات بزرگی میشه ، باید کمی صبر کرد و نتیجه تغییر کلی UI ها به Touch Base Screen ها رو دید ، بی شک آینده با صفحه های لمسی ( برای ویندوز مخصوصا تبلت Surface مایکروسافت ) هست ، باید دید کمپانی های دیگه تولید کننده زبان های برنامه نویسی چطور خودشون رو با این تغییرات وقف میدن ، در هر صورت نباید به یک محیط اون هم ویندوز وابستگی کامل داشت .

با هم تعارف نکنیم کسی که 5،6 سال با دلفی کار حرفه ای انجام بده خوب این موضوع رو میفهمه که نمتونه برای همیشه روش حساب باز کنه ( با شرایط فعلی ( دلفی شده بازیچه کسب اسم و رسم یکسری کمپانی ؛ همه کمپانی ها دارن انحصار طلبی رو از اپل یاد میگیرن ! ) ) ، بی شک در محیط ویندوز و برنامه های native بهترین و به صرفه ترین گزینه برای تولید نرم افزارهای Native هست ولی کمی واقع بینانه نگاه کنید ، دنیا داره به سمت دیگه ای میره ، به سمت شبکه های اجتماعی ، برنامه های شبکه ، بازی های شبکه و ... ، در حال حاظر بازار نیاز به سیستم های چندگانه و مرتبط داره ، این قبیل برنامه از قسمت های مختلفی مثل بانک اطلاعاتی ، برنامه Server side ، برنامه Client side که میتونه تحت وب ، موبایل یا ... باشه تشکیل شده که هر کدوم سیستم عامل های مختلفی رو شامل میشن و ...

یک برنامه نویس خودش رو محدود به زبان برنامه نویسی نمیکنه ، دونستن مبانی برنامه نویسی یک سیستم عامل برای کار با تمام زبان های برنامه نویسی در اون سیستم عامل کافیه ، یاد گرفتن 4 تا if و for و while و ... برای یک برنامه نویس مسلط به یک زبان برنامه نویسی بیشتر از 1 ماه طول نمیکشه ، یک برنامه نویس واقعی میدونه چطور باید از اینترنت و راهنمای زبان برنامه نویسی مورد نظر استفاده کنه و کار خودش رو راه بندازه و به یک زبان دیگه سوئیچ کنه .

سال پیش برنامه نویسی Apple Device ها رو شروع کردم ، اولش از سوئیچ به سیستم عامل Mac هم میترسیدم ! اولش چند تا مقاله از این و اون خوندم و دل رو زدم به دریا و شروع کردم ، همون ماه اول یکی بهم پیشنهاد برنامه نویسی یک بازی برای iPad رو داد که یک پروژه دانشجویی بود و من هم گفتم بزار بنویسم ببینم چه خبره ، بعدش دیدم کار سختی نیست و با کمک راهنمای آنلاین X-Code  خیلی راحت بازی رو نوشتم ، باورم نمیشد ، ماه بعد پروژه ای برای iPhone نوشتم و 500 هزار تومان دستمزد گرفتم ، پول زیادی نبود ولی برای 2 ماه کار کردن با یک سیستم عامل و زبان برنامه نویسی خوب بود و من رو وارد دنیای تازه ای کرد و بهم فهموند نباید در حصار چیزی بود !

من 1 سالی هست از فکر Delphi اومدم بیرون ، در اینکه زبان شیرین و جذابی هست و برای برنامه نویسی نیتیو ویندوز یکه تاز هست شکی نیست ولی خودتون رو در بندش نکنید ، یک روزی چشم باز میکنید و میبینید که میخواستید یک برنامه نویس خوب بشید ولی یک کد نویس دلفی خوب شدید ، نه بیشتر !

به شخصه با توجه به اینکه تو شرکت با دلفی برنامه نویسی میکنیم برای اینکه در مورد دلفی اطلاعاتم به روز باشه سعی میکنم همیشه از آخرین تکنولوژی ها و ابزارهای ارائه شده برای این زبان تو شرکت استفاده کنیم تا مجبور به یادگیری این قابلیت ها و ابزارها بشم ولی اصلا خودم رو در قید و بند اون قرار ندادم و تو خونه زبان های ++C و Object c و PHP رو پیگیری میکنم و در کنار همه این ها SQL Server رو هم اضافه کنید .

درسته با یه دست نمیشه چند تا کار کرد ولی وقتی به یک زبان مسلط شدی پیگیری باقی زبان ها کاری نداره ، من هم قصد ندارم  تو همه این زبان ها متخصص بشم ولی همین پیگیری و کارکرد من حتی اگر روزانه 2 ساعت برای ابزارهایی غیر از دلفی باشه من رو با این ابزارها آشنا میکنه و در زمان مورد نیاز خیلی راحت میتونم تغییر مسیر بدم .

در آخر خودتون رو محدود به چیزی نکنید ، جرات داشته باشید ، جسور باشید ، به قلب چیزهایی که ازشون میترسید بزنید و حسشون کنید و ببینید که ترستون مزحک بوده ! ولی خواهشا یه تصمیم درست بگیرید و  از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپرید که خیلی زود دلزده میشید .

@ یادم رفت بگم ؛ زیاد هم به این قابلیت هایی که Embarcadero در Road Map هاش ازشون حرف میزنه و یا ارئه میکنه دل خوش نکنید ( برنامه نویسی iOS ، Android ، Delphi Prism و ... ) ، هر زبانی به درد کاری میخوره و برای کاری ساخته شده ، از نظر من دارن دلفی رو تبدیل به این پرینترهای چندکار میکنن که 5 تا کار انجام میده ولی یک کدوم رو نمیتونه درست و حسابی انجام بده ! همه این قابلیت های برنامه نویسی برای سیستم عامل های دیگه فقط ابزاری هستن برای انحصار شما در بند Embarcadero و بس !

از هر ابزاری باید به جاش و بدون هیچ تعصبی استفاده کرد .

موفق باشید .

----------


## nice boy

> SQLite driver as new driver for DBX


کسی در مورد این موضوع اطلاعی داره؟
یعنی دیگه برای ارتباط با SQLite نیازی به استفاده از کامپوننت های خاص نیست؟
آیا این قابلیت فقط برای DBX هست یا توی ADO هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------


## BEHESHT*

> وایسا با هم بریم ... تا الان کجا بودی ...


سلام مجتبی جان اگر می خوای درد دل کنی چرا حرفای منو بهونه می کنی از قدیم با من چپ بودیا  :لبخند گشاده!:  دست مزد به رخ می کشی!  :بوس: 

اول این رو عرض کنم من خودم هیچ زبانی برنامه نویسی رو تو ویندوز به دلفی ترجیح نمیدم منکر پیشرفت های دلفی نیستم و از امکانات جدیدش لذت میبرم اما مثل این که فراموش کردی ارباب این خونه مایکروسافته هست تو ویندوز همیشه هم یه پله بالاتر همه چند قدم هم جلو تر از همه هست زیاد کشش نمیدم من فقط خواستم یه تلنگری برای دوستان باشم که اینجوری با اشتیاق به قول کشاورز کاذب دلفی رو دنبال می کنن

دنیا متاسفانه به اون قشنگی و زیبایی که ما فکر می کنیم نیست تو قشنگترین حالتش جنگ قدرت هاس و له شدن کاربر ها

----------


## hp1361

سلام

به نظر من همش تقصیر صدا و سیماست!!! :بامزه: 

وقتی فیلمی چون " بای بای بی بی" (خداحافظ بچه) پخش می کنن آخرش این میشه که دوستان ادبیاتشون تغییر میکنه! :چشمک: 

اما خداییش نه به اون هول شدن و هورا هورا کردن نه به این تو برجک زدن.

بنظرم مثل XE2 باید منتظر ماند و نتیجه کار رو دید و بعدش عکس العمل نشان داد.البته عکس العمل از طرف فنی ها نه امثال من!

موفق باشیم

----------


## BORHAN TEC

*سلام
دوستان عزیز خواهشمندم که دیگه اینگونه بحث ها را در این تاپیک ادامه ندهید.* قبلاً صدها بار در مورد این موضوعات بحث شده که* ادامه این بحث هم در اینجا فقط موجب منحرف شدن تاپیک میشه.* هدف اصلی این تاپیک *معرفی ویژگی های جدید RAD Studio XE3 است* و اگر *در مورد آینده دلفی و در مورد سیاست های درست و نادرست سازندگان RAD Studio و* ... می خواهید بحث کنید *می توانید به تاپیک زیر بروید:
*https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...57#post1579557

با تشکر از تمامی دوستان عزیزم

----------


## Felony

www.deltics.co.nz/blog/?p=1097

----------


## nice boy

این هم یک خبر از فست ریپورت که به نظرم بی ارتباط با موضوع این تاپیک نیست
FastReport FMX commerce beta launched
http://www.fast-report.com/en/news/9556.html

در لینک زیر هم دمو برای ویندوز و مک گذاشته شده
http://www.fast-report.com/en/news/9546.html

----------


## nice boy

> www.deltics.co.nz/blog/?p=1097


خبره بدیه. البته برای اونهایی که از نسخه اورجینال استفاده می کنن
متاسفانه به جای اینکه مشتری جذب کنند دارن مشتری هاشون رو پر می دن

----------


## BORHAN TEC

توضیحاتی کلی در رابطه با Delphi XE3:
http://www.delphifeeds.com/go/s/95641

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

بالاخره انتظارها به سر رسید .
 هم اکنون می توانید ویرایش XE3 را دانلود کنید .
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به صفحه معرفی آن مراجعه نمایید .


موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## saeed7007

دانلود Embarcadero RAD Studio XE3 v17.04596.52315

----------


## MohsenB

> دانلود Embarcadero RAD Studio XE3 v17.04596.52315


با سلام

این نسخه آزمایشیی ( بتا ) میباشد که حدود یک ماه پیش منتشر شد .

----------


## عقاب سیاه

http://theroadtodelphi.wordpress.com...s-winapi-wbem/

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام  :قلب: 
یکی از ویژگی های خیلی جالبی که به دلفی اضافه در نسخه XE3 اضافه شده است این است که Fm2 به صورت ذاتی از تعدادی از فرمت های ویدئویی و صوتی پشتیبانی می کند که این فرمتها در زیر لیست شده اند:

در محیط ویندوز:
avi - wmv - mp4 - m4v - mov - wma - mp3 - wav

در محیط mac:
mov - m4v - mp4 - avi - wav - mp3

منبع خبر:
http://blogs.embarcadero.com/davidi/2012/09/05/41651/

----------


## X-DATA

منتشر شده لینک دانلود هم روی سایتش هست ولی  هیچ سریال و کیجنی نداره چی کار کنیییییییییم  :گریه:

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

فعلا با این سریال نسخه trial را نصب کنید تا کیجن بیاد. من خودم نصب کردم.
JAFD-DAANLD-PWV5AD-KECS

----------


## me.enik

{{ - لطفا قوانین سایت را رعایت فرمایید. }}

در مورد کیجن و ..., باید چند وقتی را صبر کرد تا بتوان کرک خوبی پیدا کرد, به هر حال این فرآیند زمان گیر است و احتیاج به زمان دارد.
از آنجایی هم که نسخه هایی که برای اولین بار از هر شرکتی تولید میشوند, دارای اشکالات و باگ های تقریبا زیادی هستند, فکر نمیکنم استفاده از نسخه های قدیمی تر, چندان فرقی داشته باشه.

----------


## X-DATA

> {{ - لطفا قوانین سایت را رعایت فرمایید. }}
> 
> در مورد کیجن و ..., باید چند وقتی را صبر کرد تا بتوان کرک خوبی پیدا کرد, به هر حال این فرآیند زمان گیر است و احتیاج به زمان دارد.
> از آنجایی هم که نسخه هایی که برای اولین بار از هر شرکتی تولید میشوند, دارای اشکالات و باگ های تقریبا زیادی هستند, فکر نمیکنم استفاده از نسخه های قدیمی تر, چندان فرقی داشته باشه.


یکی از باگهای بسیار وحشت ناکش اینه که در قسمت style designer  فایرمانکی گزینه قسمت سمت راست فکر کنم بهش می گند treeview design اصلا نمایش داده نمیشه تو خوب سایتشون هم یکی از کاربراها همین رو گفته
ولی خوب بعضی از باگهای قبلی هم رفع شده

----------


## عقاب سیاه

RAD XE3 World Tour Webinar

امروز از ساعت 5 تا همین حالا بود! این فایل شامل متن سوالات جواب های وبینار هست! 

Capture.jpg

اون راست به چپم من پرسیدم   :لبخند گشاده!: 

البته کامل ضبطش کردم ولی وسطش شارژ وبم تموم میشه و عملیات تمدید شارژ هم داخل فیلم قرار میگیره ووو..... حالا اگه شد اونم می زارم   :افسرده:

----------


## عقاب سیاه

اینم تصاویرش! فایل صوتیش را هم آماده میکنم میزارم

10.17.39[18-50-26].JPG10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.07.33_[2012.09.10_19.02.04].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.04.49_[2012.09.10_18.55.20].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.09.20_[2012.09.10_18.56.13].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.08.04_[2012.09.10_18.56.04].jpg

----------


## عقاب سیاه

10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.22.07_[2012.09.10_18.56.53].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.16.45_[2012.09.10_18.56.29].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.14.25_[2012.09.10_18.56.23].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.19.43_[2012.09.10_18.56.46].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.26.51_[2012.09.10_18.57.14].jpg

----------


## عقاب سیاه

10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.28.17_[2012.09.10_18.57.22].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.26.39_[2012.09.10_18.57.10].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.27.38_[2012.09.10_18.57.19].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.28.46_[2012.09.10_18.57.26].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.28.59_[2012.09.10_18.57.33].jpg

----------


## عقاب سیاه

10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.30.25_[2012.09.10_18.57.42].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.29.19_[2012.09.10_18.57.36].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.29.58_[2012.09.10_18.57.39].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.30.58_[2012.09.10_18.57.45].jpg10.17.39.mp4_snapshot_00.32.51_[2012.09.10_18.57.50].jpg

----------


## soft-c

پس با این اوضاع هنوز   android ساپورت نمیشه . درسته ؟
اگر امکان دارد و صلاح می بینید لیستی از امکاناتی که جدیدا ایجاد شده و امکاناتی که از قبل بوده و توسعه پیدا کرده تهیه کنیم  و در این تاپیک یا تاپیک دیگری در مورد آنها به صورت کاربردی بحث کنیم تا هم مطلب بهتر باز شود و هم امکانات جدید بیشتر شناخته شود .

----------


## عقاب سیاه

> پس با این اوضاع هنوز   android ساپورت نمیشه . درسته ؟
> اگر امکان دارد و صلاح می بینید لیستی از امکاناتی که جدیدا ایجاد شده و امکاناتی که از قبل بوده و توسعه پیدا کرده تهیه کنیم  و در این تاپیک یا تاپیک دیگری در مورد آنها به صورت کاربردی بحث کنیم تا هم مطلب بهتر باز شود و هم امکانات جدید بیشتر شناخته شود .


این جور که گفته شد توی خود دلفی خیر اما داخل HTML5 Builder امکان پذیره

اون مورد دومم هم این فایل به نظرم میتونه کمک کنه:

----------


## soft-c

تشکر از مطالب خوبتون .البته منظورم بیشتر این بود که این مطالب بیشتر باز شود و مورد مباحثه قرار گیرد که فکر می کنم ایم کار در فهم بهتر کاربران و استفاده بهینه آنها از این امکانات موثر باشد .

----------


## عقاب سیاه

درسته اگه اساتید افتخار بدن همه را خوش حال می کنن چون تا وقتی ندونیم چی اضافه شده و به چه دردی میخوره نمی تونیم ازش استفاده کنیم
اون فایل هم گفتم ممکنه کمک کنه تو این کار

----------


## BORHAN TEC

امکان برنامه نویسی برای iOS و Android در محیط Mobile Studio اضافه خواهد شد. این محصول طبق گفته Embarcadero در بهار عرضه خواهد شد.

----------


## soft-c

با اجازه از اساتید این کار را آغاز می کنم :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...06#post1591406

----------


## me.enik

> امکان برنامه نویسی برای iOS و Android در محیط Mobile Studio اضافه خواهد شد. این محصول طبق گفته Embarcadero در بهار عرضه خواهد شد.


پس با این حساب, باید برای ساخت برنامه موبایل, کلا باید از یک محیط دیگر استفاده کنیم.
مثلا نمیشه از یک برنامه هم برای موبایل باشه و هم برای کامپیوتر.

مثلا اگر یه برنامه واسه کامپیوتر نوشتیم, باید دوباره یه جوری برنامه رو بنویسیم که برای موبایل هم استفاده بشود ( به هر حال با کپی کردن یا ... ).

درسته دیگه؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> پس با این حساب, باید برای ساخت برنامه موبایل, کلا باید از یک محیط دیگر استفاده کنیم.
> مثلا نمیشه از یک برنامه هم برای موبایل باشه و هم برای کامپیوتر.


هنوز تا وقتی که این محصول عرضه نشده مشخص نیست که وضعیت چگونه خواهد بود ولی من حدس می زنم که این محصول امکاناتی را به همان محیط RAD Studio اضافه کنه چون توسعه یک IDE جدا برای آن، کار واقعاً پر زحمتی است و از طرفی هم محیط RAD Studio امکانات لازم را برای سوار کردن Mobile Studio دارد. البته باز هم نمی توانم به قطعیت این را بگویم ولی به احتمال زیاد اینگونه خواهد بود.  :متفکر: 



> مثلا نمیشه از یک برنامه هم برای موبایل باشه و هم برای کامپیوتر.


مطمعناً اگر از همان ابتدا برنامه را با هدف Cross Platform بودن طراحی کنید با کمترین مشکل می توانید برنامه را به محیط های دیگر ببرید ولی برای این کار باید با اصوا این کار آشنا شوید.



> مثلا اگر یه برنامه واسه کامپیوتر نوشتیم, باید دوباره یه جوری برنامه رو بنویسیم که برای موبایل هم استفاده بشود ( به هر حال با کپی کردن یا ... ).


اگر همان اصولی که در بالا به آن اشاره کردم را به خوبی رعایت کنید نباید با مشکلات زیادی مواجه بشید.

----------


## me.enik

> مطمعناً اگر از همان ابتدا برنامه را با هدف Cross Platform بودن طراحی  کنید با کمترین مشکل می توانید برنامه را به محیط های دیگر ببرید ولی برای  این کار باید با اصوا این کار آشنا شوید.


اگر بخوایم این کار رو بکنیم که چندان نیازی به سعی و تلاش های امبارکادرو نیستش, چه کاریه داره این همه جون میکنه ... !

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> اگر بخوایم این کار رو بکنیم که چندان نیازی به سعی و تلاش های امبارکادرو نیستش, چه کاریه داره این همه جون میکنه ... !


اتفاقاً برعکس! 
شما برای اینکار فقط از چند راهنمای کامپایلر استفاده می کنید و ممکنه که متوجه پشت قضیه نشین. ولی باید قبول کرد که ساخت چنین ابزاری بسیار بسیار پیچیده و هزینه بر است. Embarcadero داره کاری می کنه که توسعه برنامه برای محیطهای مختلف مبتنی بر یک کد باشه (یعنی شما برای ساخت برنامه برای یک محیط دیگه نیازی نداشته باشید که مجدداً کد نویسی کنید) که این کار از آنچه که حتی بسیاری از حرفه ای ها فکر می کنند دشوارتر است(آماده سازی فریمورک، ساخت کامپایلر و ...). آنقدر پیچیده که حتی Embarcadero هم نتوانست آن را به نسخه XE3 برساند و گفت که  این محصول در بهار آماده عرضه می شود. برای اینکه با پیچیدگی های این کار بیشتر آشنا شوید کنفرانس Cross OS Development  که در مورد دلفی توسط آقایان Dan Wahlin(از شرکت مایکروسافت) و John Tomas(از شرکت Embarcadero) ارائه شده است را ببینید تا بهتر متوجه شوید. این فیلم را می توانید در youtube پیدا کنید.

----------


## me.enik

> اتفاقاً برعکس!


خب منم دقیقا دارم همین رو میگم دیگه.
میگم اگر قرار باشه هرکسی بیاد و برنامه کروس پلتفرم بنویسه, پوستش کنده میشه, اما قبلش شما گفتید که باید خودت بشینی و طراحی کنی ... ! سند و مدرک :



> مطمعناً اگر از همان ابتدا برنامه را با هدف Cross Platform بودن طراحی  کنید با کمترین مشکل می توانید برنامه را به محیط های دیگر ببرید ولی برای  این کار باید با اصوا این کار آشنا شوید.


....................
ولی بازم فکر کنم که هر دوی ما داریم یک چیزی را میگیم ... !!!
....................

----------


## BORHAN TEC

این حرفهای شماست:



> میگم اگر قرار باشه هرکسی بیاد و برنامه کروس پلتفرم بنویسه, پوستش کنده میشه





> اگر بخوایم این کار رو بکنیم که چندان نیازی به سعی و تلاش های امبارکادرو نیستش


در این موارد شما دیرین می گین که این کار برای برنامه نویسان نهایی خیلی سخت تر است و در بالا هم من گفتم که شما فقط ظاهر قضیه رو دارین میبینید و پشت پرده کارهایی انجام میشه که ایجاد آنها کاری بسیار دشوار است که سازندگان دلفی دارن روی اونها کار می کنن! خوب این دو چطوری به هم شبیه هستند؟؟؟  :متفکر: 



> اما قبلش شما گفتید که باید خودت بشینی و طراحی کنی ... !


پ ن پ، برنامه خودش ساخته میشه و فقط شما کافیه که بنشینید و مثل یک فیلم سینمایی به ساخته شدن اتوماتیک برنامه نظاره کنید و دست به سیاه و سفید هم نزنید! 
آخرش هم برنامه رو به مشتری تحویل بدی و یک میلیون تومان بگیری و این کار هر روز ادامه خواهد داشت... عجب شغل فوق العاده ای داریم. اونقدر آسونه که خیلی ها فقط تا 40 سالگی دوام میارن!!! اگه اینقدر آسون بود که همه تا 90 سالگی فقط برنامه نویسی می کردند.



> ولی بازم فکر کنم که هر دوی ما داریم یک چیزی را میگیم ... !!!


 :متعجب:

----------


## me.enik

دیگه نامردی نکنید دیگه ... !
این جمله ای هستش که من گفتم :



> اگر بخوایم این کار رو بکنیم که چندان نیازی به سعی و تلاش های امبارکادرو نیستش, چه کاریه داره این همه جون میکنه ... !


اما در زمانی که این جمله رو گفتم, یه جمله از شما رو نقل قول کردم که خودش همه چی رو مشخص میکنه :



> مطمعناً اگر از همان ابتدا برنامه را با هدف Cross Platform بودن طراحی   کنید با کمترین مشکل می توانید برنامه را به محیط های دیگر ببرید ولی  برای  این کار باید با اصوا این کار آشنا شوید.


حالا فهمیدید چی شد ... !؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> حالا فهمیدید چی شد ... !؟





> مطمعناً اگر از همان ابتدا برنامه را با هدف Cross Platform بودن طراحی کنید با کمترین مشکل می توانید برنامه را به محیط های دیگر ببرید ولی برای این کار باید با اصوا این کار آشنا شوید.


مثل اینکه منظور من رو درست متوجه نشدین. من که نگفتم همه کارها رو شما باید انجام بدین و همانطور که گفتم باید با اصول این کار آشنا شوید و برنامه را با هدف Cross Platform طراحی کنید. که برخی از اصول عبارت است از:
- از توابع API مربوط به سیستم عامل تا جایی که امکان دارد استفاده نکنید و اگر مجبور به انجام این کار هستید باید قسمت های مختلف کدهای مربوط به ویندوز و یا مک را با راهنماهای کامپایلر مناسب از هم جدا کنید.
- از امکانات خاص یک سیستم عامل تا جایی که امکان دارد استفاده نکنید. مثلاً به جای ADO از dbExpress که به صورت Cross Platform است استفاده کنید.
- در مورد پایگاه داده ها از DBMS های Cross Platfom استفاده کنید. مثل MySQL و FireBird و ... .
- ...

منظور من رعایت چنین قواعدی است ولا غیر. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## me.enik

آقا بیخیال.
حرف شما درست, حرف منم درست ... !

ولی بازم داشتیم یه چی میگفتیم!! :دی
همین جا میگم دیگه ادامه نمیدم, احتمالا از اینجا به بعد دیگه مطالبمون به درد بخور نیستش ( احتمالا از قبل هم بوده ... ! ).
توقف ... .

----------


## عقاب سیاه

درود
این جور که گفته شده امکان نوشتن برنامه برای اندروید در داخل خود دلفی وجود نخواهد داشت :

Audience Question: 
Q: will be support developing android with native compiler ?
A: Yes - Mobile Studio is for Delphi and C++‎ native code compilers.  On Android we will use the NDK (Native SDK).

Audience Question: 
Q: with pascal syntax (not rad php, html5)
A: Mobile Studio will support Delphi and C++‎ languages using native code compilers for ARM processors.

Audience Question: 
Q: wow is it released with XE3 ?
A: Mobile Studio is not part of XE3.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

قابل توجه دوستان محترم کرک جدید توسط استاد *DR* منتشر شد.

با اجازه از مدیران این بخش.

دانلود کنید با حجم 77 کیلوبایت

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوستان عزیز عذرخواهی می کنم یادم رفت رمز فایل کرک را قرار دهم. تشکر از آقا شاهین بابت یادآوری

رمز فایل : XE3

----------


## me.enik

با توجه به اینکه xe3 تازه به بازار عرضه شده و احتمالا هنوز اشکالات زیادی را دارد, به نظر شما, ارزش داره که روش کار کنیم!؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به نظر من در چنین مواقعی که یک نسخه به تازگی عرضه می شود بهتر است که بیشتر با قابلیت های آن آشنا شوید و پروژه های نسبتاً کوچک را با آن انجام دهید و اگر می خواهید که پروژه های بزرگ را به نسخه های جدید انتقال دهید باید کمی صبر کنید تا شرکت های دیگر هم کامپوننت های خود را برای نسخه جدید آماده سازی کنند و از آنجایی که ما در ایران هستیم باید برای رسیدن کامپوننت های رایگان(!) بیشتر صبر و حوصله به خرج دهیم. همچنین باید صبر کنیم تا باگهای مهم هم رفع شوند. یادم می یاد که در موقعی که XE تازه اومده بود قرار بود که پروژه ای را با DataSnap بسازم و برای اینکار خواستم از XE استفاده کنم و در وسط کار با یک باگ بزرگ در DataSnap مواجه شدم و مجبور شدم که به نسخه 2010 برگردم و پروژه را تکمیل کنم.  :گریه:  در حالت کلی به نظر من بهتره که برای شروع پروژه های متوسط به بالا حداقل تا رسیدن آپدیت 1 و یا 2 صبر کنید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

همانطور که می دانید یکی از قابلیت های اضافه شده به XE3 توانایی کار با انواع فرمت های صوتی و تصویری است. از این قابلیت شما می توانید در ضبط صدا هم بهره ببرید که در این رابطه نمونه ای را در زیر قرار داده ام که مربوط به وبلاگ آقای David Intersimone است:
unit AudioUnit;
interface
uses
  System.SysUtils, System.Types, System.UITypes, System.Rtti, System.Classes,
  System.Variants, FMX.Types, FMX.Controls, FMX.Forms, FMX.Dialogs, FMX.Media;
type
  TForm3 = class(TForm)
    Button1: TButton;
    procedure Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
  private
  { Private declarations }
  public
  { Public declarations }
    MyAudio : TAudioCaptureDevice;
  end;
var
  Form3: TForm3;
implementation
{$R *.fmx}
procedure TForm3.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  if Button1.Text = 'Start Audio Capture' then begin
    MyAudio := TCaptureDeviceManager.Current.DefaultAudioCaptureD  evice;
    if MyAudio <> nil then begin
      Button1.Text := 'Stop Audio Capture';
      MyAudio.FileName := 'TestAudio.mp3';
      MyAudio.StartCapture;
    end
    else
      Caption := 'Audio capture devices not available.';
  end
  else begin
    MyAudio.StopCapture;
    Button1.Text := 'Start Audio Capture'
  end;
end;
end.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

LiveBindings  در Delphi XE3:
http://www.malcolmgroves.com/blog/?p=1084
http://www.malcolmgroves.com/blog/?p=1072

----------


## BORHAN TEC

یکی از قابلیت های دیگری که در Delphi XE3 و همچنین C++‎‎ Builder XE3 اضافه شده این است که شما به راحتی می توانید با استفاده از یک وبکم فیلم کپچر کنید. برای این کار شما باید از کلاس TVideoCaptureDevice که در یونیت  FMX.Media قرار دارد استفاده کنید. همچنین یک مثال هم برای این کار در RAD Studio XE3 گنجانده شده است که برای مشاهده آن باید به مسیر زیر بروید:
C:\Users\Public\Documents\RAD Studio\10.0\Samples\FireMonkey\VideoCaptureHD

منبع:
http://blogs.embarcadero.com/stephen...capturedevice/

----------


## nice boy

این هم یک ویدئو در ارتباط با اضافه شدن درایور SQLite در  DBX
SQLite support in Delphi XE3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXwQxkr9BZg

----------


## BORHAN TEC

البته چند فیلم آموزشی دیگر در رابطه با Visual Live Binding که در ادامه فیلمی که شما معرفی کرده اید در وبسایت آقای Alister Chirstie وجود دارد.
این هم آدرس وبسایت:
www.LearnDelphi.tv
لینک دیگر
www.CodeGearGuru.com

----------


## yashar666

> فایرمانکی و مقایسه با OpenGL و DirectX؟! اصلا مگه کارکرد FireMonkey مشابه OpenGL یا DirectX هست که حالا بشه یا نشه اونا رو با هم مقایسه کرد؟! FireMonkey یک کتابخانه تولید رابط گرافیکی مبتنی بر GPU هست که در پیاده سازی خودش از DirectX و OpenGL استفاده میکنه؛ یعنی این کلاس ها و متدهای مختلف FireMonkey آخرش تعدادی تابع DirectX یا OpenGL (بستگی به پلت فرم مورد استفاده داره) را فراخوانی می کنند. پس اصلا مقایسه اینها با هم بی معنی هست.
> 
> 
> روز خوش


مگه گفتم میشه مقایسه کرد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مگه گفتم میشه مقایسه کرد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!





> با شما موافقم ...به نظر من نمیشه با اون 2 تا غول مقایسه کرد ...


مثل این هست که کسی بگه؛ پرتقال شما رو نمیشه با گلابی های غول آسای من مقایسه کرد!! اصلا مگه قرار بوده بشه پرتقال رو با گلابی مقایسه کرد؟! حالا با توجه به مثال پرتقال و گلابی، مگه اصلا قرار بوده بشه FireMonkey رو با OpenGL مقایسه کرد؟! اینها دو موجودیت کاملا متفاوت هستند که برای اهداف متفاوتی ساخته شدند. وقتی کسی اون جمله رو میگه، یعنی خودش نمیدونه داره درباره چی صحبت میکنه.

----------


## nice boy

این هم یک ویدئو در مورد نحوه استفاده از Code Site در XE
http://edn.embarcadero.com/article/40970

----------


## nice boy

FireDAC Multi-Device Data Access Library
http://www.embarcadero.com/products/rad-studio/firedac

----------

